# BFP now BFN



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear Ruth

I have just finished my 2ww following icsi,i did a pregnancy test on Friday (10dpt) and it was negative as i would expect,i then tested again (using early response) on Sunday (12 dpt) and got a faint BFP,i then tested again yesterday and again got a BFP.

Today is my official test date so i handed in a urine sample to my clinic,they have just phoned to say it is actually negative,and that it is possible to get false positives before the official test date (something i was completely unaware of,as i thought the negative result on Friday showed that the trigger injection was out of my system)

As you can imagine we are absolutely devastated,i really wish we had never tested ourselves as it would maybe have been a little easier to cope with.

Any advise you can offer would be greatly appreciated,as we are really confused as to whether there ever actually was a pregnancy.Oh an i should mention last week and up until yesterday i was showing symptoms of OHSS ie abdo swelling,diorrhea,and breathlessness,which have now all but disappeared!

                            I hope you can shed some light

                                            Thank You 

                                                          G xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

wanted to send you a big  

did you tell your clinic about your test yesterday? have you asked for blood tests?

good luck and i hope its just a naff test at your clinic

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You can get a false positive if up to a week after EC, but if you got a negative and then a positive, then that sounds like a pregnancy. I would ask for a blood test.

Ruth


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for your replies Ruth and Mez

My husband phoned the hospital back and spoke with another nurse,she just said again what the previous nurse had said ie,they don't recommend testing early as it can give a false result.When he mentioned again about the positive tests she couldn't really give a reason but did say if i did not start bleeding in the next 5 days to phone them back and they will do another test.She also said that they do not do blood tests to check for pregnancy that the urine test they do is sufficient.

We are so upset about the whole thing,i feel that unless the hospital gets a BFP they don't really accept any other results,which in a way i can understand.I have heard of chemical pregnancy's and wonder if this is what has happened,we are so confused,i may test again myself in a couple of days,we just feel everything is up in the air. 

I really appreciate your replies

                                     Thanks again

                                                   G xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

GB,
You must be so upset.  You are soooo brave to keep posting.  Loads of huggy vibes to you and your husband. 
Can I ask how long you left the test before you looked at it ?  This maybe doesn't apply to you, but I once got a negative but when I looked at the stick 15 minutes later there was a feint positive line.  This got stronger so I thought I had a BFP.  When I took it into my clinic and they did another test, it was BFN.  They said that sticks can distort with time and only the immediate result is the right one.  Just a possibility.  Was the BFP line really strong or feint ?  Ruth can advise here as to how important this is.
Sounds like your clinic isn't being very supportive.  I know they have their protocol, but they could give you more tests because of all the confusion.  
Take care of yourselves,
Bluebell


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi there GB,  

I just read your post and can imagine how upset you are.

Sometimes the hospital's seem so wrapped up in their own "procedures" there seems to be no lee-way. I know how frustrating that is.

I just hope they have a dogdy test batch and you can call them back in a couple of days with a new +ive and they can eat their words (  to them )

All the best

Lara


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Bluebell

I just want some closure one way or the other hence the questions to Ruth.
As for the two positives i read them immediately and timed them according to the instructions(i can be very particular about things!) The positive indicator came up straight away although it was faint both times.I agree with you on the blood test,i just want to know one way or the other so we can move on.Thanks for your post

                                          Take care 
                                                G xx

Just read your post Lara,i hope so too!!!! But think we a resigned to the fact it is all over this time for us....it's just so cruel,any way good luck to you both,and thanks again

                                              G xx


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

It could be a bio-chemical pregnancy, this is where the embryo starts to implant but then comes away. This would explain a positive then a negative. They can be very common.

Try another HPT they all have different testing levels eg some test for 50 of hcg others 25 etc.

You could also ask your Gp for a blood test if the clinic will not do one. I think the offical positive is anything above 20 hcg.

Hope this helps and good luck

Louise x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Am really surprised by clinic. I would do as they say and retest in a few days, 5 sounds abit long, and see what that shows. Continue taking cyclogest if taking till you have retested.

Ruth


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi GB

Hope you don't mind me jumping boards.  Just had a thought.  Given your job - could you ask your ward to put a blood test into the hospital lab for you?

Sorry if that's a silly suggestion, just wondered if you could pull some strings that way to help resolve things.

ClaireB


----------

